

Why computers suck at math - edw519
http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/why-computers-suck-at-maths-644771

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Someone else who can't tell the difference between math and arithmetic.

------
pwmanagerdied
It's just a performance trade-off. For those who need high-precision math
there are plenty of options available.

